
Ask HN: Which Domains/Services would you block to regain some privacy? - kevingrahl
Hello HN!<p>I&#x27;m getting more and more interested in privacy and already use different VPN&#x27;s, disabled JavaScript in my browser switched to Linux.. well you get the point.. Now I&#x27;d like to block specific Domains like Facebook, Gravatar etc. that are known for disregarding privacy. 
Mainly stuff that tracks you while visiting websites.<p>I&#x27;d be grateful for any contributions!<p>Bonus Question: A while ago I found a big list of all Facebook related domains here but unfortunately I haven&#x27;t saved it, anyone to the rescue?
======
savethefuture
Use PrivacyBadger and Ublock origin in your browser.

~~~
kevingrahl
Thanks, I'm already using both but would like to block some services
systemwide (through hosts file or similar).

~~~
savethefuture
Then look at the source of those and pull the site lists out and block those,
Ublock lets you download huge lists of all sorts of things.

